# to check how you've been



## Kos

Cześć wszystkim!

I am currently planning to write a letter to a friend in Polish that I haven't talked to in a long while. I'm trying to figure out the best way to translate the verb "to check" into Polish in the following sentence.

I want to write: _"I  figured I'd write to you to check how you've been."_
My best attempt is: _"Postanowiłem napisać do ciebie żeby sprawdzić jak się trzymasz/ jak się masz."
_
Does this seem like a good translation? Google doesn't yield many results for my attempt, so I'm wondering if there is a different way we word this phrase in Polish.
Would the verb "dowiedzieć się" serve as a better choice for "to check"? 

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi
-Kos


----------



## Ben Jamin

Your proposal is good gramatically, but it has two lexical flaws:

There is not such expression as "_jak się trzymasz". _However, there is a very informal expression "_Trzymaj __się!"  (Take care of yourself). 
Y_ou could possibly use "_jak się trzymasz"_ if you wanted to use a neologism and sound VERY jocular. 

_"Postanowiłem napisać do ciebie żeby *sprawdzić* ... c_an create an impression that you are trying to *supervise *the person.

The normal word to  express "check" in this context is "dowiedzieć się" : _Postanowiłem napisać do Ciebie żeby dowiedzieć __się __jak się masz/jak Ci __się powodzi__."
_(In polite letters we capitalize the pronouns you, your, etc.)


----------



## Thomas1

Another possibility (a tad colloquial):_
Pomyślałem, że napiszę, żeby zobaczyć co u Ciebie (słychać)._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Another possibility (a tad colloquial):_
> Pomyślałem, że napiszę, żeby* zobaczyć *co u Ciebie (słychać)._



To *zobaczyć *mi nie pasuje. Naprawdę ludzie tak piszą?

Ja bym tak nie napisał na trzeźwo.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> To *zobaczyć *mi nie pasuje. Naprawdę ludzie tak piszą?
> 
> Ja bym tak nie napisał na trzeźwo.


Ja mógłbym, a rzadko bywam nietrzeźwy. Z tego, co mi wiadomo "zobaczyć" w znaczeniu "check" jest standardowe. Całość jest nieco familiarna, ale nie wydaje mi się, żeby kolega, który dostanie wiadomość, się obraził.


----------



## Kos

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Ja mógłbym, a rzadko bywam nietrzeźwy. Z tego, co mi wiadomo "zobaczyć" w znaczeniu "check" jest standardowe. Całość jest nieco familiarna, ale nie wydaje mi się, żeby kolega, który dostanie wiadomość, się obraził.


Ci, do których ja piszę nie obraziliby się, ale zaczęliby się zastanawiać czy zaczynam mieć objawy przedwczesnego starzenia umysłu.


----------



## dreamlike

You could well write 'Tak tylko piszę, by sprawdzić co tam u ciebie', with 'sprawdzić' implying nothing about supervising. I know it may sound terrible to some, I'm not impressed with its aesthetic values, either, but people do write things like that these days, whether we like it or not.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> You could well write 'Tak piszę, by sprawdzić co tam u Ciebie', with 'sprawdzić' implying nothing about supervising. I know it may sound terrible to some, I'm not impressed with its aesthetic values, either, but people do write things like that these days, whether we like it or not.


Napisałem “… *can* create an impression”, czyli nie musi, ale może. Gdybym dostał taki list/mail ze „sprawdzić, to bym pomyślał, że albo autor jest cudzoziemicem, albo ma jakiś specjalny cel w użyciu tego słowa. 
Muszę jednak powiedzieć. że gdy czytam teksty po polsku w gazetach internetowych to też mam często wrażenie, że autor jest cudzoziemicem.


----------



## kokosz1975

Hello to everybody 


Ben Jamin said:


> (...)
> 
> There is not such expression as "_jak się trzymasz". _However, there is a very informal expression "_Trzymaj __się!"  (Take care of yourself).
> Y_ou could possibly use "_jak się trzymasz"_ if you wanted to use a neologism and sound VERY jocular. (...)



I've  used "ja się trzymasz" many a time, but on occasions nothing but jocular. It's my way of asking " How are you ?" to someone who has suffered a great personal loss.


----------



## dn88

To me, _"Jak się trzymasz?"_ sounds as if the questioner assumed or knew that the addressee was going through tough times. Something like _"How are you hanging in there?"_ in English.


----------



## Polilotte

_Postanowiłem napisać, żeby dowiedzieć się co u Ciebie słychać._


----------

